# Christmas 4 weeks today......just wondered how much lighter you will be



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 27, 2010)

Christmas 4 weeks today......just wondered how much lighter you will be this Christmas than you were last christmas.

I will hopefully loose another 4 pounds in the next 4 weeks and will then be 2 stone lighter than last Christmas.

And probably if I hadnt been diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes wouldn't be saying that every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

That would be terrific Sheilagh - I'm sure you can do it!  I will probably be heavier than last year as I pun loads of weight on at the beginning of this year. I think this was partly due to the awful weather we had at the beginning of the year, but also because I had finally recovered from how I was at diagnosis. When diagnosed I was 8st 4, Christmas 2008 9st, Christmas 2009 11st. Went up to 12st 7 at one point this year, the heaviest I have been in my life! I'm currently 11st 11 and hoping to get down to 11st 7 by Christmas - so the same amount to lose as you Sheilagh!


----------



## Annimay (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm hoping to lose 4.5 pounds before Christmas, to hit the 2 stone lost mark.  I would like to lose more, but have to be realistic as my list of meals and events are growing fast!


----------



## traceycat (Nov 27, 2010)

i have lost 2 stone since dignosesd in march this year, im hoping to loss another few pounds by christmas. last christmas i was 14st 8lb, so far im 12st 8lb.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

That's fantastic Tracey - well done!


----------



## traceycat (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks northener, i think if i hadnt got my  dignosess i would have kept on gaining weight. i havent been under 14 stone in years.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am hoping for somewhere around 4 stone lighter. Lost 3 stone 8 so far.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That would be terrific Sheilagh - I'm sure you can do it!  I will probably be heavier than last year as I pun loads of weight on at the beginning of this year. I think this was partly due to the awful weather we had at the beginning of the year, but also because I had finally recovered from how I was at diagnosis. When diagnosed I was 8st 4, Christmas 2008 9st, Christmas 2009 11st. Went up to 12st 7 at one point this year, the heaviest I have been in my life! I'm currently 11st 11 and hoping to get down to 11st 7 by Christmas - so the same amount to lose as you Sheilagh!



We can do a pound a week for the next 4 weeks Alan and Anita and then we will probably put it back on over Christmas:

Well done everyone.

Tracy I am the same as you and without diagnosis would probably be the same weight as I was before if not more


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I was around 17.5 stone last Christmas and am looking to be atleast 14 stone by this one (another 4lb need to be shed to achieve that).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Well, I was around 17.5 stone last Christmas and am looking to be atleast 14 stone by this one (another 4lb need to be shed to achieve that).



Having met you Andy, I find it hard to imagine you were ever 17.5 stone! Well done on a terrific year - I'm sure you'll make those 4lbs in the next few weeks!


----------



## carolinelucy (Nov 28, 2010)

Last Christmas I was 11 stone 4 this year I hope to lose another 4 pounds too which will bring me down to 10 stone 4. It's not been easy as I've yo yo'd all year. I'm hoping my new resolve to eat low carb will assist with the following half stone I will want to lose.


----------



## traceycat (Nov 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Having met you Andy, I find it hard to imagine you were ever 17.5 stone! Well done on a terrific year - I'm sure you'll make those 4lbs in the next few weeks!



well done andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 28, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Well, I was around 17.5 stone last Christmas and am looking to be atleast 14 stone by this one (another 4lb need to be shed to achieve that).



Excellent Andy. It seems that we all have 4 pounds to loose to reach another Milestone.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 28, 2010)

carolinelucy said:


> Last Christmas I was 11 stone 4 this year I hope to lose another 4 pounds too which will bring me down to 10 stone 4. It's not been easy as I've yo yo'd all year. I'm hoping my new resolve to eat low carb will assist with the following half stone I will want to lose.



I yo yoyed with the 2 pounds on and off for the last 6 weeks. I feel as though I am doing the hokey cokey


----------



## cazscot (Nov 29, 2010)

I have just looked back my card from last christmas.  I was 17st 0.5lbs then and as of today I am back up to 15st 0.5lbs so that is a 2 stone loss in 1 year (lost 3st in the 7 months before that)...  I have been up and down like a yo yo since August but it is equalling out so I suppose as I havent put any on that is an acheivement...


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 29, 2010)

You have done very well Cazcot.


----------

